# BMW Isetta inspired micro EV



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Planned to meet U.S. requirements?


----------



## Jtripper (Oct 3, 2012)

I hope they make more than 500 and I hope they give Steve Urkel one of the first 10 of the line. He revamped the isetta amongst the 80's amd 90's babies.


----------



## Phil12 (5 mo ago)

How would people feel about a Next-Gen Isetta that can be used outside the city as well (the Microlino isn't)?
For instance, as a daily commuter or 2nd car? A true 3-seater btw.


----------

